# igf2



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

anyone know any info on this Long R3 IGF-2 supposed to work really well with igf1 but first i've heard of labs making it available


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Never heard of igf2 before


----------



## Killerbee (Feb 22, 2012)

I have just received 3 bottles of IGF2-LR3, IGF1-LR3 and 12 bottles of PEG MGF. I bought the PEG MGF after being inspired about DAT's (DATBTRUE|) sucessful experiences injected high doses. I weigh 235'lbs @7.5% bodyfat at 5'11. I have been training for 24yrs (40yrs old), done gear on and off for 24 and GH/PEPTIDES/GEAR FOR 6 or so. I have NO FREAKIN LEGS and in my old age it's worst - I look like Stallone in the last rambo (big head and upper body, no legs).

Anyway - plan is to bring up the legs with the PEG MGF.

I read a few things about success in injected GH in the muscle on this site.

Any thoughts on how to run the IGF2-lr3 with this?

IGF1-LR3 will do only this - HEAL TENDONS INJURIES (That's why I'm taking it to heal with the knees and such), put 4-5lbs of temp fullness in muscles and make you look temp. harder and vascular and YES after taking 60 bottles of the stuff - my stomach bag is very big and even comical when I push it out with bad posture.

I will be taking 100mcg each quad post


----------



## Killerbee (Feb 22, 2012)

IGF2-LR3 - BIG TIME WATER RETENTION, THAT'S ALL SO FAR.


----------

